# Procrastination



## MossWater (May 16, 2016)

*Procreation*

Natives getting busy.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't think that's what _you_ think it is - bees mate in the air.

Enj.


----------



## MossWater (May 16, 2016)

I have a video but it wouldnt load. Definitely humping. They started in the air and flew into my head and hit the ground. No mistaking the thrusting motion.


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Quoted for posterity.


MossWater said:


> Definitely humping...No mistaking the thrusting motion.


----------

